# FR: If you had all the money in the world



## Mikamocha

Bonsoir mes collegues :

Je doute qu'il fasse utiliser le subonctif dans la phrase suivante mais j'en veux verifier...

Je veux traduire la phrase suivante: "If you had all the money in the world what would you do?"

C'est plus correct a dire : "si vous aviez tout l'argent du monde que feriez-vous?", "si vous ayez tout l'argent du monde que feriez-vous ?" ou bien "si vous auriez tout l'argent du monde que feriez-vous ?"

Est-qu'il faut utiliser l'imparfait dans ce contexte-ci ou bien le subjonctif ou le conditionnel?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.

Mikamocha


----------



## SwissPete

If you had - si vous aviez / si tu avais.


----------



## Mikamocha

Oui mais on ne parle pas du passé ici...on parle au sujet d'une situation possible. Il ne faut pas utiliser le conditionnel ?


----------



## Nae

Avec si en français on doit utiliser l'imparfait et non le conditionnel.
C'est comme en anglais en fait "If you had" et pas "If you would have"


----------



## Mikamocha

Voila, merci a vous deux.


----------



## timpeac

Nae said:


> Avec si en français on doit utiliser l'imparfait et non le conditionnel.
> C'est comme en anglais en fait "If you had" et pas "If you would have"


Toujours ?

Si vous en avez deux ne vous en plaignez pas.


----------



## wildfoxy

as it is impossible to have all the money in the world! and it happened in the past and the consequence is also for the past it is better to use this:
si+plus-que-parfait 
alors
conditionnel passé
so we can say:
si tu avais eu ..., qu'est-ce que tu aurais fait


----------



## Mikamocha

I would translate WildFoxy's plus-que-parfait as : "If you had had all the money in the world, what would you have done?" 

Ça exprime un sens de regret en anglais peut-être ? Mais la question originale est une d'imagination... "if you had all the money in the world, what would you do?"

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'usage de plus-que-parfait ici...que pensez-vous, parleurs natifs ?


----------



## Nae

timpeac said:


> Toujours ?
> 
> Si vous en avez deux ne vous en plaignez pas.



Cet exemple n'a pas de rapport avec le sujet du thread. Le sujet étant l'expression de la condition, une condition hypothétique. 
En anglais If + present est possible aussi : If you've got two of it, do not complain.
Par contre "Si vous en aviez deux, vous ne vous en plaindriez pas" => If you had.


En fait, il n'y a pas de difficultés, là ou un anglais utilise If + présent, un français utilise Si + présent, pareil pour le passé lorsqu'il a une valeur de conditionnel.


----------



## Nae

Mikamocha said:


> I would translate WildFoxy's plus-que-parfait as : "If you had had all the money in the world, what would you have done?"
> 
> Ça exprime un sens de regret en anglais peut-être ? Mais la question originale est une d'imagination... "if you had all the money in the world, what would you do?"
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'usage de plus-que-parfait ici...que pensez-vous, parleurs natifs ?




Pour traduire "If you had had all the money in the world, what would you have done?" on utilise en effet le plus que parfait => "Si tu avais eu ... qu'est ce que tu aurais fait (ou qu'aurais-tu fait, plus conventionnel et correct à l'écrit)


----------



## timpeac

Nae said:


> Cet exemple n'a pas de rapport avec le sujet du thread. Le sujet étant l'expression de la condition, une condition hypothétique.
> En anglais If + present est possible aussi : If you've got two of it, do not complain.
> Par contre "Si vous en aviez deux, vous ne vous en plaindriez pas" => If you had.
> 
> 
> En fait, il n'y a pas de difficultés, là ou un anglais utilise If + présent, un français utilise Si + présent, pareil pour le passé lorsqu'il a une valeur de conditionnel.


Ah oui - je voulais juste préciser que le présent se trouve aussi après "si". Je suis d'accord qu'ici nous avons affaire à l'imparfait.


----------



## wildfoxy

here is passé imaginaire, having all the money is somehow impossible. if the consequence is for today, so we use si+plus+que+parfait alors conditionnel présent, and if the cons. is for the past , we can use si+ plus+que+parfait alors condit. passé.
I think we should use the second formula here and notice that we cannot translate the grammer! if you had had or if you had both can be translated into plus-que parfait


----------



## Lucky19

Juste un détail...

Je te cite :

"Je doute qu'il fasse faille utiliser le subjonctif dans la phrase suivante mais je veux en être sûr..."

C'est le verbe falloir, et non le verbe faire. ;-)


----------



## Mikamocha

Voila, c'est clair maintenant. Merci beaucoup collègues bien estimés. 
 Merci Lucky19! J'ai réalisé l'erreur en relisant la conversation.


----------

